# whitening palomino mane



## hayleexl3 (Nov 20, 2007)

my palomino has a white mane but not a full white tail. its white at the top but gets into a yellowish-orange at the bottom. ive heard of bleaching it but i dont know if it will mess her tail up. does it? if it does is there any other way to get it white? I want it white because we are going to start her in halter classes in spring. any sugestions?


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I used to use a laundry product called Blu-O on my grey's tail, there is also a hair product called magic silver white that does a good job.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah blu-o is good like when you bath them but if you get to the shpw and you want to give them a quick touch up white chalk is awesome!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

do u rug her?? :?


----------



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

Equi-tone whitening shampoo. Thats my favorite, it works the best and only takes a couple times to really see a huge difference (just make sure you read the directions because if you leave it on for more than 5 minutes it will turn the tail blue lol seriously). Also the day before a show wash the tail with equi-tone and then after you wash it out take some baking soda and run it through her tail and then after a few minutes wash it out.
Trust me your horse will have the whitest mane and tail in the show ring (just try not to blind the judges lol thats never good for your placings lol jk).


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

ooooohh I didn't know the trick with the baking soda! I wish I had a grey to try it on!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a horse who is all white and his tail gets like that i use this stuff called wow and brush that through then i use show sheen his tail comes out looking like it was bleached but it wasn't


----------



## hayleexl3 (Nov 20, 2007)

Duskylove said:


> Equi-tone whitening shampoo. Thats my favorite, it works the best and only takes a couple times to really see a huge difference (just make sure you read the directions because if you leave it on for more than 5 minutes it will turn the tail blue lol seriously). Also the day before a show wash the tail with equi-tone and then after you wash it out take some baking soda and run it through her tail and then after a few minutes wash it out.
> Trust me your horse will have the whitest mane and tail in the show ring (just try not to blind the judges lol thats never good for your placings lol jk).


haha. thanks alot. im gonna try this


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to try this baking soda trick. I'm so excited.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Tell you the truth I have always use bleach...I have never had a problem with it


----------



## hayleexl3 (Nov 20, 2007)

sweetypie16 said:


> do u rug her?? :?


whats that?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

she was wondering if you put a blanket on your horse.


----------



## doczahi (Apr 16, 2008)

I use baking soda on my Palomino's tail and it works perfect.
I also soak her tail in a bucket filled with water and some chloride bleach detergant.
After combing I put some baby oil and my daugter always sais that the tail looks like her Barbie dolls...


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## doczahi (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks  
hayleexl3, did u notice that they look alike?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

ooh, pretty tail! I'm definately going to try this with my paint horse! 

Does it take a LOT of baking soda? Or does a box do it?


----------



## doczahi (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks.
Here a box of baking soda contains two portions. I usualy use one of them. rarely I use two.
I also do not use it everytime I wash,,,


----------



## hayleexl3 (Nov 20, 2007)

doczahi said:


> Thanks
> hayleexl3, did u notice that they look alike?


yeah they do look alike  
shes/hes really pretty.
whats its pedigree?


----------



## doczahi (Apr 16, 2008)

hayleexl3 said:


> doczahi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


Its a she :wink: 
She is 4 y.o. QH. I think she has some of Colonel Freckles in her blood, otherwise, not well known ancestors (still i love her :lol: ).
What is yours?


----------



## hayleexl3 (Nov 20, 2007)

doczahi said:


> hayleexl3 said:
> 
> 
> > doczahi said:
> ...


Shes out of Dash For Cash and Impressive.  she'll be 2 in may


----------



## doczahi (Apr 16, 2008)

Lovely lovely lady!
I know the Impressives. They deserve teir name.
Enjoy her :wink:


----------



## hayleexl3 (Nov 20, 2007)

doczahi said:


> Lovely lovely lady!
> I know the Impressives. They deserve teir name.
> Enjoy her :wink:


thanks  
yeah shes a great girl.  got to love the impressives.


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

doczahi said:


> hayleexl3 said:
> 
> 
> > doczahi said:
> ...


Ohh, cutting bloodlines.  hehe 

I'm going to try the baking soda on my palomino!


----------



## doczahi (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm sure it'll look geart on it too and will make it tail and mane shine and white.
It looks great!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I have some powder stuff which cost me $3  works wonders, after reading this i think i just got baking soda with a posh label lol :lol: I cant remember the brand but it has a gold label and comes in a hand sized tub and it's just over a year with more than half left  and that is washing tail most weekends during summer and every 2/3 weekends in winter 
She isnt very clean, but her tail is! :lol:


----------



## doczahi (Apr 16, 2008)

She looks VERY good to me :wink:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> She looks VERY good to me


My moo? thankies


----------



## Horse_Dreamer (Dec 11, 2007)

You could try Woolite. Its not harmful to the horse, not even if you don't rinse it all off. It helps keep dirt and things from coloring her tail and mane (also if your horse has them feathers). Another thing is that it keeps your horse feeling extremely soft for like 2 weeks. I've tried it and it works wonders with my flaxen maned sorrel.


----------



## equirena (May 9, 2008)

I use bluing, corn starch and simple green.  I also use downy clothes washing detergent to keep my horse's mane and tail tangles free. (use it as a wash first and than apply more for it to soak into the hair. Don't use on the mane if you want to braid!) It also gets all that useless dirt out of your horses mane.

Hope this helps!


----------



## doczahi (Apr 16, 2008)

HorseDreamer - I just love the photo beneath your name :wink:


----------

